# fairy liquid to strip wax ?



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Is it safe to use fairy liquid for a wash to strip the wax on the car. As I am wanting to strip the previous coat of fusso that I put on too thick before carefully applying a nice thin coat.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Why not consider something like Angelwax Stripped-ease which is designed to remove wax.

I don't believe that Fairy liquid actually removes the wax, I think this is more of an urban legend... However I'm happy to be corrected.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't do it fella, not only does it strip the wax but it will oxidize the paint work over a period of time and you will lose the gloss from the paint work. Tardis is the best product to use.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

cossiecol said:


> Why not consider something like Angelwax Stripped which is designed to remove wax.
> 
> I don't believe that Fairy liquid actually removes the wax, I think this is more of an urban legend... However I'm happy to be corrected.


Me too.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Damn you with that avatar pic soul! Time I won't get back


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

From what I have read overtime is that it doesn't actually strip wax but instead of leave a film on top making it looks like it does.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

I have a bottle of chemical guys bug and tar remover that I never use would that do the trick ?


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Most stains found on a vehicle exterior are non-organic; hydrocarbons, hard water scale (calcium and magnesium) lime deposits, road tar, oil, and grease. Most car care protection products are formulated to be detergent resistant

Detergent and soap chemistry and product formulation is a lot more complicated than this, suffice it to say; modern car wash formulations are automotive soil specific. Almost every manufacturer of detergents uses salt as an ingredient, it increases viscosity making it easier to work with, and it also acts as filler, which lowers first costs. Quality car wash concentrates don't formulate their products with salt as it drastically increases corrosion rates

Dishwashing liquids are a water- based mixture of surfactants. There are some additions to this which are mainly to do with stabilizing the product so it doesn't break down or separate out

As a means of paint surface preparation and the removal of wax / polymer sealants it's not very effective as paint protection products are usually formulated to be detergent resistant. What I have observed repeatedly is the removal of water beading and sheeting. This is not removal of protection and it's only temporary. This is in line with the products chemistry; surfactants bond to oils, this is how they work.

Dawn specifically uses Ethyl Alcohol (Ethanol) as its main cleaning agent. Dish washing detergents usually contain a sheeting agent (Alcohol alkoxylate or sodium) or other additive to avoid water spotting; along with emollients or moisturizers; these work by forming a thin protective coating on the surface of the dishes or glassware and also to protect the skin to prevent any loss of moisture. However emollients make the paint surface more difficult to dry and leave an oily residue on the paint surface, which may negatively affect .product cross-linking / bonding and will also negatively affect the surface reflectivity (Gloss)

Emollients have three basic properties: Occlusion - providing a layer of oil on the surface of the skin to slow water loss and thus increase the moisture content, Humectant - increasing the water-holding capacity of the stratum and Lubrication - adding a slip or glide across the objects being washed. Diethanolamides are to act as foaming agents or as emulsifiers

_Generally you should avoid the use of household cleaning products for automotive detailing as they are formulated for an entirely different type of cleaning. _

[Your car surface and the dirt that gets on it are a lot different from the food soils and dishes that dishwashing liquids clean effectively. We don't recommend them for cleaning your car] Proctor and Gamble


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

cossiecol said:


> Damn you with that avatar pic soul! Time I won't get back


That will teach you to read it.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Buy some G3 body prep shampoo from Halfords. I think they might have their 3 for 2 offer on too


----------



## Vsti (Oct 27, 2013)

I wouldn't use fairy liquid. There are many products like G3 body prep shampoo or ChemicalGuys Bug&Tar Heavy Duty Car Wash or Sonax Wash Polish or KochChemie Silicone&Wax Remover to strip the wax. Polishing should also strip the wax.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

golftdi said:


> Buy some G3 body prep shampoo from Halfords. I think they might have their 3 for 2 offer on too


Yes, this.

It seems to work well, in removing everything from paint.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Easiest prouduct is Angelwax's stripped ease,panel wipe will also remove wax and silicones ,Chemical Guys Citrus Wash & Clear,G3 detox or any co-polymer de-waxer.
http://www.bonnymans.co.uk/products/product.php?categoryID=1372&productID=6089


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

cossiecol said:


> Damn you with that avatar pic soul! Time I won't get back


Damn you cossie for pointing that out!

FWIW I've found the G3 shampoo works very well


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Another vote for G3 Body Prep Shampoo, it works brilliantly


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Just was the car as normal and use a pre wax cleanser.
I'm not convinced these shampoos and things remove a wax layer completely and evenly.
It was proved before that panel wipe doesn't totally strip wax either.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

scratcher said:


> Just was the car as normal and use a pre wax cleanser.
> I'm not convinced these shampoos and things remove a wax layer completely and evenly.
> It was proved before that panel wipe doesn't totally strip wax either.


I'm with you on this, I didn't rate the detox shampoo much, I like to use Lime Prime which is a prewax cleaner and also adds something extra which is a great bouns. 
Gonz.


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

Clarkey-88 said:


> Another vote for G3 Body Prep Shampoo, it works brilliantly


Total curiosity but does it make it clear on the bottle that it strips any wax/lsp?

I have this thought in my head of someone spending their Sunday lovingly washing their car with G3 purchased as part of a 3 for 2 from Halfords, polishing it with SRP and waxing it with their wax, standing back admiring their work... and removing it all the following Sunday without even realising it.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Tsubodai said:


> Damn you cossie for pointing that out!
> 
> FWIW I've found the G3 shampoo works very well


Hahaha at least I'm not the only one that's fallen foul of that pic


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

hutchingsp said:


> Total curiosity but does it make it clear on the bottle that it strips any wax/lsp?
> 
> I have this thought in my head of someone spending their Sunday lovingly washing their car with G3 purchased as part of a 3 for 2 from Halfords, polishing it with SRP and waxing it with their wax, standing back admiring their work... and removing it all the following Sunday without even realising it.


 It does say on the front label, in fairly large and clear text, "G3 BodyPrep Shampoo removes surface contaminants to leave your car thoroughly clean and prepared for renovation, scratch removal and waxing"


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

If I was Joe public I'm not sure I'd read that as "strips wax" tbh.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

hutchingsp said:


> If I was Joe public I'm not sure I'd read that as "strips wax" tbh.


 No, it doesn't actually say that.

I use it with the G3 Clay Mitt and as far as my eyes can tell, there is no evidence of beading or sheeting after using the Detox shampoo - although that is not proof that everything is gone.

Have to admit that in all honesty I don't work to that level of detailing and for me the Detox shampoo used once or twice on a car leaves it clean enough to then put fresh polish and wax / sealant on, but there could be traces of old stuff left I suppose.

The other stuff I have is the AutoGlym HD Cleanser which I bought on a whim last year; its not as straightforward as using a shampoo, but it does seem to work in making paint squeaky clean and it does actually say on the box in bold print " Deep cleans paintwork in preparation for waxing "


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I just remembered that last year I asked G3 on these forums about dilution rates for the Detox shampoo specifically to strip old wax and they asked their lab people and replied "_ .... as a general rule of thumb we recommend adding 15ml into a 10L bucket of water to give your solution that wax-stripping effect._ "

So they obviously intend it to be used for stripping wax.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=336896


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

does it smell like fairy liquid?


----------

